# 607 - What?s in a name? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Ouchie! Okay, now that the boys have retired to the Turn Two Lounge I am going to preview the ‘new’ webcomic project all five days next week. So don’t forget to check back on the days you normally sit and stare at the screen, waiting for the regular TSOALR comic update. Tuesday and Thursday I [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

